# What do I need?



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im going to start stockpiling what I need for when I get my ferrets so I dont have to buy everything all at once to get kitted out so Im making a list. Sooooo apart from the cage what do I need? Ive got plenty of time since Im not planning to get them for months yet so feel free to help me make a huge list .


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Plenty of blankets and hammocks - they need washing very regularly so good to have lots of spares. The bigger the better for hammocks! 

Loads of toys, cat balls, bouncy cat toys on elastic are good. Small mice, they love to carry them around and stash them so you will forever be losing them! Tunnels and tubes to play in. Baby toys are good too, like jingly rattles, baby keys etc. Dennis' fave toy is a little baby plastic car, he loves it!

Nice heavy food bowl - i have a rabbit one. 

Maybe a dig box? I have one with rice in for them to dig in - they love it. 

Harnesses? But might be better to wait til you have them to get an idea of size. 

errrrrrm, mine have a hairball paste which has multi vits in it - Den gets hairballs so essential for him.

Nail clippers a must have too, as is ear cleanser - they get very dirty ears sometimes. 

OOOOOH Ferretone! never be without a bottle. you can get other brands like ferretvit etc. Most wonderful stuff - just pop a drop on their tummies and you can do what you like to them while they lick it off.Essential for clipping nails etc!

A good ferret shampoo for bathing if they get dirty, mine like to play in their litter tray 

Will let you know if i think of anything else  xx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Play balls!! I keep an eye out at carboots and charity shops for bags of balls, like play pool balls if that makes sense? they LOVE going inside the bag and playing and Nellie will pop them and carry them around. They all love to chase them around too. :thumbup: xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks fuzzymum, all those are now on my list, bit surprised about the mice, I give the paste to the rats and Ive already got the heavy bowls, I love the idea of a digging box, Ive got a little fish tank that will be perfect for that.


----------



## Michael22Orr (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a new pet its A dog can anyone give me some advice on how to take good care of my new pet?

Thanks


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

-Good quality food. I use Vitalin and Select Science mixed together.

-Heavy cermic bowl, I have a huge heavy one from Pets at Home for Dogs

-Giant water bottle/non-slip bottom or ceramic bowl

-around 10 fleeces. £2.99 for 100cmx150cm in B&M

-Cat bed (like the dome shaped ones) great for keeping warm in winter

-shavings/newspaper/whatever you decide to use for litter.

-2 litter trays, one bolted to the bottom of the cage, the other sat in it, otherwise it will be moved and upside down in 3-5 seconds 

-harnesses

-Jingle balls, feathery balls. I reccomend the 4 for £3 cat toys from Pets at Home

-Crinkle tunnels, ceramic pipes, dryer pipes

-Ferret shampoo/towels

-Treats e.g. Cat Dreamies, Beaphar malt bites, Beaphar malt paste, Ferretone/Ferretonic, Odour eat-ums

-Raw meat, livers, hearts, mince, chicken wings, whole rabbits/pigeons, DO chicks (with egg sac removed), mice/rats depending on size of ferrets

-Cat Carry box/ferret box

-Cat tree

-Nail clippers are ESSENTIAL plus a good ear cleaner and baby wipes

-Beaphar Spot on for Ferrets

-Teasers/chase/dangle toys on stick

-Ball pool! £8 for 2 bags of ball pit balls at Tesco

:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think my poor ferrets are going to have to miss out on rats, mice, I dont think encouraging them to eat rodents is a good idea with the other houshold residents . I am going to try to raw feed though, can they have a bone to gnaw on when the dogs have theirs? Ive got literally tons of fleeces as I used to use them on the rat and mouse cage. I cant wait to start buying the other stuff now though


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

can't help on the raw front, as all of mine eat kibble and refuse meat 

Personally, I'd feed kibble AND meat, as you can be 100000000% sure they are getting all the minerals/vitamins etc they need from the kibble, as well as goodness from meat. Owners choice though


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend keeping ferrets in a cage. They are very active, and I can't think of any cages that are anywhere big enough for a pair. They are also quite smelly, so you probably wouldn't want them in the house.

I would keep them in an insulated shed with an aviary attached, something like this. This will give them the space they need, and you won't have them stinking the house out.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Snippet said:


> I wouldn't recommend keeping ferrets in a cage. They are very active, and I can't think of any cages that are anywhere big enough for a pair. They are also quite smelly, so you probably wouldn't want them in the house.
> 
> I would keep them in an insulated shed with an aviary attached, something like this. This will give them the space they need, and you won't have them stinking the house out.


I have a triple level explorer (basically one and a half explorers) but the plan is to keep them semi free range, so when we're in the house they are out of the cage, that of course depends on their litter training and their relationship with the cats/dogs.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Snippet said:


> I wouldn't recommend keeping ferrets in a cage. They are very active, and I can't think of any cages that are anywhere big enough for a pair. They are also quite smelly, so you probably wouldn't want them in the house.
> 
> I would keep them in an insulated shed with an aviary attached, something like this. This will give them the space they need, and you won't have them stinking the house out.


have to disagree with you there. ferrets when neutered have no more smell then mice/rats etc. If the cage is kept clean then its not an issue. I have ferrets inside (at one point had 5) and my house was def not smelly!

ferrets sleep for upto 22 hours a day  so as long as they get a good 2 hours of out time running around, there is no reason why they would not be able to live in a cage. Mine do, its quite a big cage, and tbh im glad i didnt spend looooads of money like i was going to, because all they do in it is sleep, eat, drink and poo. No playing goes on in the cage.

Dogsmother, i meant mice as in little cat mice. The furry ones etc, not real ones  mine are fed JWB kibble and occasionally have some beef mince as a treat. i have tried them on a raw diet and they didnt like it much xx


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

fuzzymum said:


> have to disagree with you there. ferrets when neutered have no more smell then mice/rats etc. If the cage is kept clean then its not an issue. I have ferrets inside (at one point had 5) and my house was def not smelly!
> 
> ferrets sleep for upto 22 hours a day  so as long as they get a good 2 hours of out time running around, there is no reason why they would not be able to live in a cage. Mine do, its quite a big cage, and tbh im glad i didnt spend looooads of money like i was going to, because all they do in it is sleep, eat, drink and poo. No playing goes on in the cage.


We've got neutered ferrets at college, and they stink. It's not exactly from a lack of cleaning out either, as they have free labour in the form of students  I've also found that they never sleep. They're usually out in the aviary part of their enclosure wrestling with each other.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Snippet said:


> We've got neutered ferrets at college, and they stink. It's not exactly from a lack of cleaning out either, as they have free labour in the form of students  I've also found that they never sleep. They're usually out in the aviary part of their enclosure wrestling with each other.


as the owner of 4 neutured ferrets, they do not smell awful, no more that rats/mice.
And they sleep around 18 hours a day


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Snippet said:


> We've got neutered ferrets at college, and they stink. It's not exactly from a lack of cleaning out either, as they have free labour in the form of students  I've also found that they never sleep. They're usually out in the aviary part of their enclosure wrestling with each other.


Maybe they are more active because of all of the hustle and bustle of a college. Lots of different people caring for them probably confuses them too.

have you ever owned ferrets? x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

fuzzymum said:


> Dogsmother, i meant mice as in little cat mice. The furry ones etc, not real ones  mine are fed JWB kibble and occasionally have some beef mince as a treat. i have tried them on a raw diet and they didnt like it much xx


I realised that hun, I was just surprised that they would play with cat toys like that, they do sound a lot like permanent kittens, what am I letting myself in for


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I realised that hun, I was just surprised that they would play with cat toys like that, they do sound a lot like permanent kittens, what am I letting myself in for


bingo 

try FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! if you haven't already. I try not to get tooooo involved, can get a little bitchy, but they have their hearts in the right place and all know their stuff :thumbup:


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha i wasn't sure! Mine LOVE them, Nellie will talk to the squeaky ones, very cute  the way they run off to stash them is so funny, like they are guarding secret treasure. But you will never see them meeces again!!!!

My old Boosh who died last year used to have a MASSIVE stash pile in the bottom of my chest of drawers. Toilet roll tubes, spoons, keys, anything rubber, tights, milk bottle tops, whole kitchen and toilet rolls, was amazed when i found it. everytime i used to try and throw some of it away he would chase me around and snatch it and take it right back. rather amusing watching a ferret try and manage stairs with a kitchen roll in his mouth


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

fuzzymum said:


> Haha i wasn't sure! Mine LOVE them, Nellie will talk to the squeaky ones, very cute  the way they run off to stash them is so funny, like they are guarding secret treasure. But you will never see them meeces again!!!!
> 
> My old Boosh who died last year used to have a MASSIVE stash pile in the bottom of my chest of drawers. Toilet roll tubes, spoons, keys, anything rubber, tights, milk bottle tops, whole kitchen and toilet rolls, was amazed when i found it. everytime i used to try and throw some of it away he would chase me around and snatch it and take it right back. rather amusing watching a ferret try and manage stairs with a kitchen roll in his mouth


Ooh just seen where you are, Im coming to Plymouth in March, Im planning on stealing Lavenderb's dog Eva, I wonder if I can fit your ferrets in my stealing bag too


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ooh just seen where you are, Im coming to Plymouth in March, Im planning on stealing Lavenderb's dog Eva, I wonder if I can fit your ferrets in my stealing bag too


Don't turn your back on this woman for a moment ^^^


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Ooh just seen where you are, Im coming to Plymouth in March, Im planning on stealing Lavenderb's dog Eva, I wonder if I can fit your ferrets in my stealing bag too


Haha they are under lock and key! And even of you did fit them in that stealing bag of yours, they wouldn't stay there for long 

just reminded me, might be worth getting a few small padlocks for the doors on the cage. Mine have manages to open the doors on every single cage I have had, sneaky sneakers xx


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

Everyone's different, Ive had ferrets for years and always kept them outside in large hutches with runs attached all of ours have come from working stock and have been born and bred outside.
Ive had some neutered and some not and to be honest I think either way they can be smelly little rotters 
mine are cleaned out every other day and have some raw some kibble and eggs and come in once a day for a few hours play time everyone keeps pets differently:thumbup: as long as the animal is well cared for and kept healthy each to there own.
Also re: sleeping mine are awake most of the day playing ect with cat naps here and there then proper bed at sunset.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Snippet said:


> I wouldn't recommend keeping ferrets in a cage. They are very active, and I can't think of any cages that are anywhere big enough for a pair. They are also quite smelly, so you probably wouldn't want them in the house.
> 
> I would keep them in an insulated shed with an aviary attached, something like this. This will give them the space they need, and you won't have them stinking the house out.


this isnt totally true, ferrets are quite lazy, they will play when they see humans but sleep quite a lot.

Yeas they smell alittle but if castrated and spayed this is reduced, the best thing TDM could do is go to a rescue and handle neutered ferrets.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> this isnt totally true, ferrets are quite lazy, they will play when they see humans but sleep quite a lot.
> 
> Yeas they smell alittle but if castrated and spayed this is reduced, the best thing TDM could do is go to a rescue and handle neutered ferrets.


To be honest Ive had so many people say that they cant bear the smell of male rats and mice and I admit they do have a smell to them but it isnt a horrible smell, Im going to try to find someone locally who owns ferrets and have a little hold, and ask a few questions too


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

To tell you about Raw food (I feed mine this) with kibble (dry food) they can have bones and will eat them, mine love chicken wings, you can get bags of meat from Prize choice. I also give mine Cat food as a treat (they like it) they can have day old chicks too (not too many though) and Tuna in sunflower oil goes down well here. I would advise you give them bone meal (its used for dogs) each day too on the meat.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> To be honest Ive had so many people say that they cant bear the smell of male rats and mice and I admit they do have a smell to them but it isnt a horrible smell, Im going to try to find someone locally who owns ferrets and have a little hold, and ask a few questions too


Just make sure their ferrets are kept clean before you make Judgement though. Ferrets are great pets.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Just make sure their ferrets are kept clean before you make Judgement though. Ferrets are great pets.


I will, to be honest they would have to stink to high heaven to put me off really , theres always the option of clothes pegs on our noses


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Snippet said:


> We've got neutered ferrets at college, and they stink. It's not exactly from a lack of cleaning out either, as they have free labour in the form of students  I've also found that they never sleep. They're usually out in the aviary part of their enclosure wrestling with each other.


What bedding do they have? hay???? I have found ferrets that sleep on hay do have a stronger smell. They will be more active because there is people going in and out.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I will, to be honest they would have to stink to high heaven to put me off really , theres always the option of clothes pegs on our noses


Ah well they wont put you off as they don't  i bet you always have some once you get some.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Just to add you dont need fancy toys either, ferrets will play with anything mine love plastic sacks with holes in they dart in and out while others jump on them! they like ping- pong balls too.


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

The smell in my opinion is a sweet musky scent bit sickly almost , mine have old towels as bed,s and a corner of sawdust for toileting down stairs in the run , They love tubes, flower pots, cat toys, mini kongs pretty much any thing just make sure they cant take it apart as they have fragile digestive systems and may get a blockage if eating bits off toys so keep an eye out.
If keeping them indoors and letting them out for play time make sure the room there in is ferret proof they get into everything and will trash the place if not watched lol:thumbup: well mine do i have a lovely hole under my sofa which they decided would make a snug spot to sleep after they clawed it to bits.:lol:


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> What bedding do they have? hay???? I have found ferrets that sleep on hay do have a stronger smell. They will be more active because there is people going in and out.


im wondering if its an outdoor/indoor thing as all mine have been outdoor and have all been equally active during the day, maybe to keep warmer without being disturbed either as can see them and hear them when looking out kitchen window doing the war dance lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

amymay01 said:


> im wondering if its an outdoor/indoor thing as all mine have been outdoor and have all been equally active during the day, maybe to keep warmer without being disturbed either as can see them and hear them when looking out kitchen window doing the war dance lol


I have some of mine outside and some in a shed, as soon as I open the door and they hear me they all race out and want to know what is happening. in summer they are more active but winter they tend to sleep a fair bit (keeping warm)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

amymay01 said:


> The smell in my opinion is a sweet musky scent bit sickly almost , mine have old towels as bed,s and a corner of sawdust for toileting down stairs in the run , They love tubes, flower pots, cat toys, mini kongs pretty much any thing just make sure they cant take it apart as they have fragile digestive systems and may get a blockage if eating bits off toys so keep an eye out.
> If keeping them indoors and letting them out for play time make sure the room there in is ferret proof they get into everything and will trash the place if not watched lol:thumbup: well mine do i have a lovely hole under my sofa which they decided would make a snug spot to sleep after they clawed it to bits.:lol:


Id say your bedding choice maybe adding to your ferrets smelling stronger. I have found those kept on fabric do have a stronger smell then those on soft tissue bedding. I agree totally about the toys great points.


----------

